# gps position for GLP in spain



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I have just added 24 GLP positions with the gps co-ordinates from TT home to my 720TT.

I have checked the ones that I know are correct (been there) and they are in the correct positions so if you want them as poi's then connect to TT Home poi page and select "Recommended Items" and choose Spain then scroll through the pages until you find the poi's you want.

I also chose to load, Area Autocaravanas, Areasac Espana1, and Comiseria De Policia

Bob


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Whats GPL?

I have loads of POIs on my tips page (in sig - also in GPS forum) - not sure if GPL is in it 

I also went to TomTom for the first time in ages - and yep - loads of POIs of various sorts so probably duped some of my work! Damn!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

GLP, is the equivalent to our LPG and the list is accurate so bearing in mind the shortage of GLP stations in Spain as opposed to other European countries it is worth downloading.

Bob


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

In which case - do see my tips page - it has 1000's of POIs for LPG stations. all across Europe


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> I also went to TomTom for the first time in ages - and yep - loads of POIs of various sorts so probably duped some of my work! Damn!


So why did you download them if you already had them :roll:

bob


----------

